# Meet Cinder!



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

I can't believe she's finally here! Thanks to everyone here for all the replies, discussion, and amazing advice as I was trying to prepare. I'm so excited to be a part of this community moving forward!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello Cinder and congrats OP! She looks like she's working very hard on becoming the best dog, and I'm excited to follow your journey together.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Lovely!


----------



## Shork (Feb 22, 2021)

Welcome Cinder! She's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

What a cutie! With a cute name too... Are you going to start a 52 weeks?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a darling! Congratulations.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

She’s so cute I started to tear up. Enjoy the fun and crazy puppy phase. Congratulations!


----------



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

Ava. said:


> What a cutie! With a cute name too... Are you going to start a 52 weeks?


Thank you! Took awhile to find the name that felt right to me! I'm not exactly sure what a 52 weeks is?


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

52 weeks of dogs - the rules & table of contents


For questions regarding this challenge, please ask them here: questions about 52 weeks of dogs and keep this thread 'clean'. 52 weeks of dogs -photo challenge- Ok, so the idea of this photo challenge is that you take a photo of your dog every single week for the whole of 2011. At the end of...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

Porkchop said:


> She’s so cute I started to tear up. Enjoy the fun and crazy puppy phase. Congratulations!


Haha I know I'm waiting for her to get more acclimated and unleash her true self. She has seemed super calm since I first held her, but I'm guessing that's just because she's a bit scared due to a new situation. She only recently started getting more active with her toys, but a lot of the times she just follows me around and lays down near where I am, which I know I shouldn't be complaining about with a puppy lol. The biggest issue for now seems to be the crate + pen setup. She whines a bit when in there, usually at night, but if I go lay near the pen and she lays back down and seems content to fall asleep. The only concern for now will be when she's actually alone when I have to run an errand or something.

Even when meeting some friends and their adult dogs she barely showed any reaction, besides some sniffing and tail wagging at the begging, and actually even fell asleep on my lap surrounded by multiple new people/dogs.

I took her outside the first 24 hours, but then I got a bit scared about Parvo since I'm in Texas and it's supposed to be pretty prevalent in this area, as far as I was told. So, I've been doing my best to go on walks with her and take her around new places while carrying her the whole time so she can check things out. Although, even in the car she mostly just wants to lay down on me and sleep so we'll see if she starts to get her exploration on soon.


----------



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

Ava. said:


> 52 weeks of dogs - the rules & table of contents
> 
> 
> For questions regarding this challenge, please ask them here: questions about 52 weeks of dogs and keep this thread 'clean'. 52 weeks of dogs -photo challenge- Ok, so the idea of this photo challenge is that you take a photo of your dog every single week for the whole of 2011. At the end of...
> ...


Oh that's a great idea. I'll most definitely have enough pictures to create something like that anyways 😂 

So I may as well go for it!


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Its just photo a week for your dogs first year of life. I love it because I love watching dogs grow, and their color changes!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Yay she's home safe. What a cutie. I missed carrying Basil around from 8-12 weeks. Eventually they'll get too big for your lap lol. We had a natural progression where I was forced to confront any seperation anxiety. A lot of my talk with Basil was like, "If I could take you everywhere, I would. It hurts me more then it hurts you, but Poppa has to do this..."

You'll cross that bridge when you get there. In the mean time, enjoy the love and bonding with your new furbaby


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

That’s great that she’s getting to meet others at your house and have positive experience with it.

Hopefully by the end of one week she’ll stop crying when it’s time to go into the crate at bedtime. Especially if you’re sleeping in the same room. 
Mine was pretty easy and took a week to stop crying when put in the crate for bedtime. During the day was more difficult for her, but I’d just ignore her stares, barking and whining. If she was quiet I’d throw a treat into the pen here and there. Nap time is nap time, and it’s also where she would spend time when I wasn’t watching her 100%. It saved my sanity!

Make sure you keep water available to her in her crate and 24/7. Just a PSA I like to say to all new puppy owners!

How long have you had her?


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What a bundle of love. Beautiful color. It will be fun watching Cinder grow. Please do start a 52 week thread.


----------



## FRON (Feb 10, 2021)

Excellent name and cute pup


----------



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

Porkchop said:


> That’s great that she’s getting to meet others at your house and have positive experience with it.
> 
> Hopefully by the end of one week she’ll stop crying when it’s time to go into the crate at bedtime. Especially if you’re sleeping in the same room.
> Mine was pretty easy and took a week to stop crying when put in the crate for bedtime. During the day was more difficult for her, but I’d just ignore her stares, barking and whining. If she was quiet I’d throw a treat into the pen here and there. Nap time is nap time, and it’s also where she would spend time when I wasn’t watching her 100%. It saved my sanity!
> ...


I brought her home Saturday so quite early on still! I took a bit of time off of work so she can get properly and comfortably settled in 

Did you have your crate near your bed or just in the common area? I've seen both suggested so just curious. She's definitely started to learn that settling, both in the pen/crate and around the house, is a desired behavior so she's been doing it a lot. She probably just needs a bit more time to figure out the crate situation. It's definitely nice to have her napping there so I can do some normal stuff like shower and cook!


----------



## Goji-poo (Dec 28, 2018)

Awww she's a real cutie!


----------



## NJ Bob (Jan 9, 2020)

She’s gorgeous! All the best!


----------



## CieCie (Dec 27, 2020)

Congrats! What a cutie! Our pup is now 17 weeks and she came home at 9. She slept in her family room crate for about a week with me on the sofa. She settled quickly and when I moved her to our bedroom into a metal crate with a cover she never made a peep. Please post lots of pics! We love puppy pics!🐾❤


----------



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

CieCie said:


> Congrats! What a cutie! Our pup is now 17 weeks and she came home at 9. She slept in her family room crate for about a week with me on the sofa. She settled quickly and when I moved her to our bedroom into a metal crate with a cover she never made a peep. Please post lots of pics! We love puppy pics!🐾❤


That's good to know! What made you move her to the bedroom after she settled into the family room?


----------



## CieCie (Dec 27, 2020)

We never intended for her to sleep alone and always planned on her being in our room at night just like our old girl. I don't worry about a pup keeping me awake and just don't stress about it and they seem to relax much faster and get used to a night time routine without my husband being part of the process. Once she was good with what I wanted from her I introduced her to her nighttime crate and she loved it. I made a cover out of a black out curtain so it's super cozy.


----------



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

CieCie said:


> We never intended for her to sleep alone and always planned on her being in our room at night just like our old girl. I don't worry about a pup keeping me awake and just don't stress about it and they seem to relax much faster and get used to a night time routine without my husband being part of the process. Once she was good with what I wanted from her I introduced her to her nighttime crate and she loved it. I made a cover out of a black out curtain so it's super cozy.


Yeah that's what I want eventually too, I'll have to try out your process once she settles in!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Gorgeous little girl, Cinders has such a wonderful expressive face.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

RL13 said:


> I can't believe she's finally here! Thanks to everyone here for all the replies, discussion, and amazing advice as I was trying to prepare. I'm so excited to be a part of this community moving forward!
> 
> View attachment 473971
> View attachment 473972
> ...


Hello! Hello! 😁 Congrats! What a cutie!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Sorry I’m a few days later in my reply! I always kept Lacey's crate on the main level in the living area. She slept there until she was 6 months old, after that she started sleeping in bed with me. That was the age I trusted she wouldn’t soil the bed. 

If she had issues sleeping alone in her crate I probably would’ve gotten a second one for the bedroom since theyre too big and heavy to move around.

I think many members here had their pups sleep in a crate in their room during puppyhood.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome Cinder, and heartfelt congratulations to her new family! You are wise to consider Parvo and threat. Keep her away, from any pet paths or parks, until she’s fully immunized. Parvo can live live in the soil for years, so avoid. Good instinct to carry and socialize creatively during a human pandemic. (!!!!!) She’s so cute!


----------



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

Mfmst said:


> Welcome Cinder, and heartfelt congratulations to her new family! You are wise to consider Parvo and threat. Keep her away, from any pet paths or parks, until she’s fully immunized. Parvo can live live in the soil for years, so avoid. Good instinct to carry and socialize creatively during a human pandemic. (!!!!!) She’s so cute!


Thank you! Luckily I've managed to meet with some friends who have adult, vaccinated dogs in their backyards and she has been THRIVING in yards. She absolutely loves running around haha.


----------



## Panamint Daisy (Oct 15, 2020)

She is SO CUTE! Looks a lot like our girl Gypsum, who is now 3.5 months. Also, Cinder is a great name. My cousin named his dog Cinder a few years ago, in memory of our beloved cousin Cindy.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations- she’s a beauty. Look forward to watching her grow up!


----------

